# Playing Around with Carving



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Getting Rolling*

I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.

I've decided to start with chip carving for several reasons. First, I am currently temorarly stuck in a wheel chair/walker due to a fall earlier this year and have very limited access to my shop. Chip carving can be done with minimal needs from my regular shop. Also, because my fall, I am on blood thinners. My perception is that chip carving is safer than methods of carving that involve holding the item being carved in your hands. Another factor in this decision is that Marty has posted a chip carving class in his Blog that I can follow to gain basic skills. The final deciding factor was initial investment. To get started, you need a couple of chip carving knives, the ability to sharpen the knives, some basswood, a pencil/compass to transfer patterns to the wood and a good straight edge. I plan to explore other forms of carving in the future.

Last week I ordered some Hock knives (I am a fan of Hock Products) from Craftsman Studio in southern California. I ordered the full set, but you should only need Chip Carver #CKC100 and the Stab Knife #CKS125. They are the bottom two knives in the photo.










Marty also sells knives on his web site. There are a couple of options. The Barton Knives are currently the gold standard for chip carving knives. The lamp knives look interesting and there is a modified knife that is worth consideration. Also, in the next few weeks Marty is coming out with a new line of knives he developed. They would also be worth looking into.

https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/knives.htm

My Hock knives came in today so I need to get them sharpened. Over the weekend I went to woodcraft and purchased some basswood and some stropping compound. I intended to buy a strop but felt the cost was too high. I need to find some leather around the house and make one. I also purchased and read Wayne Barton's chip carving book "The complete Guide to Chip Carving"

To finish up the preparations I ordered a leather lap apron so I can carve in my lap from Lee-Valley and I ordered a set of ceramic sharpening stones, additional basswood, and a pattern transfer tool from Marty's web site. I also signed up for a platinum membership on Marty's site to get access to the videos and patterns that are available there. I would really like to take a minute to thank Marty for putting the Lumberjocks chip carving course together. He is a great guy to interact with and is an dedicated chip carving Evangelist.

Well off to look for some dinner and then see if I can make a strop.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Looking mighty good.
Sounds like you are on the road now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting for the results. I've done some carving in rifle stocks, but it never really did it for me. Of course I didn't have those nice utensils you have


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads, I'm hoping this will help with the cabin fever.

Don, I love quality tools. I'm looking forward to seeing how these knives work.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Go get her done Wayne, cant wait to see some projects..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


find an old belt and make your strop.

But I've also put red polishing compound on a flat piece of cherry and do my stropping on it. I've also used green Chromium compound also.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I am working on it.

Karson, I found the piece of leather I was looking for. I need to glue it to a board. Rubber cement is recommended, but I do not have any at the moment. Hoping to get some tomorrow. I have some green honing compound.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Barge leather cement is nothing more than Eastman 1300 (formica glue) contact cement.
used mine for 30 years.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


You got yourself a good thick apron? I know I would cut myself up… first day  Calamity Jane.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne - get some honing compound to impregnate into the leather as well (I normally use the Tormek compound, which readily available). By the way you can also impregnate a little 19mm MDF with the compound, this is also great for honing all sorts of tools, flat and curved surfaces, just remember to pull, not push 

I prefer to hone on a hard flat surface, rather than a strop, it does not round the bevel so much, therefore requires grinding less often. Have fun


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


you can also use a piece of cardboard as well as newspaper ( i believe)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to get to Home Depot this evening and get some contact cement and put one together from that. I'm looking to make something similar to the strop in the following post. I'm planning to use some green honing compound on the strop.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/640503-Make-a-leather-strop

mtKate, I ordered a lap apron from Lee-Valley yesterday and hope this will do the job for my legs.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


I gave that as a gift to my mom for her carving two years ago. She loves it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Go for it Wayne. No stopping now.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


No glue today. I am stalled….


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Hey Wayne and all,
For final stropping I would suggest you use a piece of hard cardboard (not corrugated) and apply your compound directly to the cardboard. Leather will flex too much when stropping a chip carving knife and you will round over the edge. Ev Ellenwood told me to try this (Ev is the author of: Complete Book of Woodcarving, Sharpening Simplified)

In the My Chip Carving Sharpening Kit I include a piece of this cardboard along with 4 grits of psa abrasive strips, red rouge compound, spray bottle, and double strength glass. You can get an amazingly "scary sharp" edge using these simple materials.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the great world of chip carving! Couple of suggestions, take your time and try to find another chip carver to help. I have been teaching chip carving off and on for about a year. One thing that people have told me is that they get discouraged with it real easy trying to learn from a book. Try to find a class to take. Those are some good looking knives but I would suggest John Dunkle knives. (not a paid endorsement). From personal trails, I have tried different knives and found these are the best. He hand crafts them and stands behind his work. He has a 100% replacement guaranty, if you should happen to brake a blade (we've all done it) he replaces it no question asked. He doesn't have a website but he sets up at all the carving shows in the eastern part of the U.S.

Well, have fun and I would love to see you first pieces.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty, I will look around and see if I have some cardboard to try. The Hock knives include instructions to strop. I am having trouble being able to get out to get some adhesive to glue the leather to the wood. It is almost enough of a delay that the cermaic stones you shipped me will be arriving before I get some glue.

Magicman, thanks for the info on the knives and to look locally for an instructor. I'm hoping to rely on videos available on the net as well as Barton's videos. If I am struggeling, I will look for someone. I do need to check out the local carving club.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


How do you like those knives?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Getting Rolling*
> 
> I had been thinking about playing with carving for a while. I did some exploring in a forum post and decided it would be better to continue the discussion in a blog format. This way I can track my progress. The original post that got this started is located here. There is lots of good information in the forum post on safety and carving resources.
> 
> ...


Hi, I answered in the other thread, I like them but really do not have enough experience with a variety of carving knives to contrast them with other knives.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*ZOMG! Knife to wood*

I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.



I definately have more appreciation for the process. Getting the knife to cut strait and make consistent chips is not nearly as easy as it appears in the videos.



Like anything this is going to take practice. I will get some more time to play over the weekend.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


I don't see any blood stains so … so far so good!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Way to go Wayne, keep at it. It's on my to do list too. I've read both of Wayne barton's books and watched his DVD, but that's as far as I've got so far as I don't have time to take it further at the moment. I'll be watching with interest.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


great way to learn a new skill


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Look like you will the skill I lack the most: patience.
Good luck on it, when I saw the title I was also afraid you had cut your self.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Don, No cuts so far. I'm being real careful.

Andy, I think sometime getting started is the hard part. I need to force the habit of setting aside some time to do it.

Thanks Karson. I'm hoping to add a bunch of carving related skills that I can use to incorportate in my overall woodworking.

Mads, We will see how my patience holds and if I stick to it. I need to prove to myself that I will stick to it. I have my eye on a nice set of carving chisels that I am resisting buying until I know I will keep at it. They are your favorite brand.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


No bleeding it's a good thing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Here is the extent of my carving endeavors. A few leaves behind the checkering. I'm not even sure it counts, but sometime motivation come from strange places.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Dale, yes it is. If it were not for the concerns about getting cut, I would have started with whittling.

Don, I think it counts. Nice rifle.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Very tricky work Wayne with great result.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Grumpy, I have a long way to go to master this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Great start Wayne. Good luck. To me its all in the way you hold your knife.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Great start Wayne, check out the Fox Publishing book called Whittling


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave and Rustic.

I will check out the book. I have a class next sunday to do some relief carving.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Wayne, how do you like those knives? I saw them on ebay and they look like a good deal.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


I like the Hock knives, though I really do not have something to compare them with. The blade style is a little different than a standard chip carving knife.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
I just had a look at your other blog, and I assume that when you are referring to Marty, you meant the fellow at . . . https://mychipcarving.com/ . . . There's also a whole set of 29 chip carving video demos on YouTube by him, starting at . . . 



 . . . Have fun watching.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *ZOMG! Knife to wood*
> 
> I finally have most things together and sat down to play some. I wanted to do some simple 3 corner chips. I started by sanding a practice board to 220 grit. I reviewed Marty's video and then drew out the pattern. Drawing the pattern was harder than I anticipated. I need a better mechanical pencil and possibly a better metric ruler. 2mm and 4mm was much smaller than I anticipated. The drawing was a little uneven, but I really did not worry about it. I was mainly hoping to get a feel for the knife.
> 
> ...


Thank John, I was referring to him. I have watched quite a few on his site. Marty is also a LumberJock and he taught a chip carving class here recently.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Further exploration*

I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.

I signed up for a introductory relief carving class at Woodcraft and purchased a basic set of Ashley Iles (Lincoln Set) carving chisels. I can see this is going to be a money sink similar to wood turning. I have a flexcut strop, waterstone for my bench planes, worksharp, etc. But figure I will probably need some profiled stones for the woodcarving tools. Any suggestions?










It was quite interesting to try to find matches to the list of chisels recommended for the class. From a beginner's perspective sweep selection was overwhelming. For the Ashley Iles I had to convert metric to english and intrepret all of the different sweeps to figure out what was needed for the class Is there a reference chart or something that would help to simplify the process of converting fractional inches to millimeters?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful set of chisels, I get all jealous here. I have a soft spot for Iles you know…
Congrat. 
(Since I just got a Stubai set, I better inject cold water in my veins).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Mads, I'm having to slow down my tool buying as well. Difficult when your getting into a new area of woodworking. I guess I could have passed on that Stanley #62. Noooo…. lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, not sure I will ever really get into carving, but I think it is really nice to know I have the tools… lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


*Wayne*, that sure is a mighty pretty set of carving tools. In all of my reading about carving I have never heard anyone say anything bad about Ashley Iiles carving tools so I believe they must be very good tools.

Wayne the simplest way to handle the metric conversion is to use 1" = 25.4mm. I'm going to be posting some of my carvings as well as a blog about the river trip. I lost my camera power supply and my camera cables and have had to order new ones so I can't get my pictures out of my camera.

Again, that is a beautiful set of tools and I believe that you have made a wise decision. Congratulations. Most of what I have read gives me the feeling that if you get to where you have 18 - 24 carving tools you can get by with that for most everything except the more advanced things. You obviously have a good start with that set and can always add a couple here and a couple there. That's what I'm doing. Of course I'm just a beginner so take anything that I say with a grain of salt.

Enjoy your beautiful new tools.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


*Check this site out, you can learn a lot of carving tips here.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Helluvawreck, I was wondering when we would be hearing about the river trip. I was pretty envious. I'm still a couple of months (hopefully) from having the use of my leg back and being able to get out into the woods. I'm looking forward to the arrival of the tools and getting to work with them. They should be here Tuesday or So and the class is on June 26th.

Dick, thanks for the link to the site. Have any cabin plans for the summer?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


*We hope you mend real soon!

We just went up a week ago to see if it was still there. I cut the grass.

we should be moving up there in about a week. I had a lot of yard work at home.

Our cedar hedge got damaged from some heavy wet snow. Thats kept me pretty busy.

I also had to replace some dead Junipers in front of our front porch planter.

It seems like it takes me a lot longer than in my younger days.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


I feel that way about things as well Dick. It should be this summer, so take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Chisels came today. Class is on Sunday. I will take some photos during the class…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Wish I could take some classes here in Denmark, wood working has become a 'out of fashion' thing here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


What about France?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Yes but my French are still really … and the French usually speak absolutly no English…
But I think I will follow your advice and see.
For now as before I learn my self, in my little shop and with my ADSL to the world.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Mads, you know thats what I've been telling people here and they dont believe me. I went to France a few years ago and I found that they mostly only speak French. I even had a French guy tell me the same thing. In the U.S. people think that everybody in France speaks English but they just dont want to talk to us. haha.

Sorry to digress. I love to hear about Europe. The US is very multicultural (Latin America, Asia, etc.) but we dont run into a lot of Europeans.

I loved it over there. You cant find bad food in France and the people were surprisingly very nice.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


But, talking about carving and classes… I too bought some chisels to learn how to carve. I realized that even though I have some artistic talent, I could use some instruction. It looks easier on Youtube.

My next project, I'm going to tackle one of those carved boxes that Peter Follansbee does on quarter sawn white oak. Except mine wont be green wood so it will be a little tougher to carve. I'm planning on dampening the wood with denatured alcohol to make it a little easier. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


You will have to blog your results, I woud be interested to see how it goes. I figure I am going to be on basswood for a while before I graduate to harder woods…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


I'll do that.

I think I mainly want to jazz up simple furniture with some carving.

I saw this on the trim of a book case at an antique shop but I'm not sure what there right tool is to cut it. 
Specifically the bottom zig zag pattern. Is that Chip Carving, Straight Chisel, or simple a V Tool? The top part seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,
Yes the French do speak English; in fact you can communicate to people in the shops and restaurants, but do not expect a talk or a full explanation. I do fell the young are getting better and better, but since they simonize movies and so it will take more than good will for the kids to speak a decent English. 
It is sad to see Clint Eastwood speaking French on tv.
But French are not arrogant at all if you ask me, they are afraid to be embarrassed about their not too fine English. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


I found them very helpful, a couple went out of their way to try to explain things to me. But I was speaking a mixture of Spanish, English, together with a couple of French words I learned from a CD. . I was able to get by. It was a cool experience. I grew up in New Orleans and even though not many people still speak French there I was surprised at how many words I knew.

The best was hearing Scooby Doo in French! Very funny.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


It looks like chip carving, plus some beading perhaps made with a scratch stock.

I've worked with a fair number of french people. Good people like everyone else, though I do get a chuckle out of remembering a couple of french co-workers riding behind some friends on quads. They were wearing pastel capri pants. One of the funnyist things I had ever seen.

I would want to be sure I was sober if I was watching Scooby Doo in French!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


You know how they ask Scooby "Will you do it for a Scooby-snack?" and he says "Nah-uhu, nah-uhu" ... well in French he says "Oui, Oui" but with the same Scooby Voice. Its hilarious.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


I got my tools this week. I added to my basic set with some ebay purchases. This is what I have so far from an Ashley Iles perspective.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Nice. I went with the Pfeil but I've been hunting for fill in chisels on Ebay also. I had not heard of Ashley Iles before buying my carving chisels.

Wayne I just got the Iles bench chisles for fathers day. The same ones Mads has. The are beautiful. And from everything I've researched they are the cheapest high end chisels I have found. Bubinga handles, brass furrels, O1 Steel. Super nice.

I thought I wanted the new 750's but I went to see them and didn't fall in love with them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


So far they look real nice. I'm going to give em 6-7 hours of use tomorrow. I should have a good feel.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Congrat, they are wonderful, now I'm really jealous in a warm way…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
You were asking about "profiled stones" for your sharpening needs. I would suggest that "stones" should only come into play when you need to repair or reshape an edge, or if you buy a brand that does not come ready to carve. When you have a correctly shaped and sharpened chisel, you should only require honing to keep it cutting well. Since you are also a turner, you might get a really good idea from having a look at . . . http://www.chippingaway.com/WoodCarving/SharpeningTools/UltimatePowerHoner.htm . . . and there is also a video to explain the honing tool. 
Enjoy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response John. I was looking at that honer the other day. I've also been toying with the idea of a Tormak given that I often regrind plane blades, bench chisels and such. In the class I took last weekend the instructor was using the leather wheels on a tormak strop the chisels and the grinder to fix a couple of the tools I picked up on ebay. There are so many options out there and I have quite a few in my shop. From a turning perspective, I have been using the wolverine system for quite a while, so it looks like the honer would supplement that and reduce the grinding. I have also had a worksharp for several years. I'm going to have to think about this some.

I did pick up some sharpton cermaic stones in the class to do the inside of the profiles and I have one of those flexcut profiles strops to get me by.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
All good tools, you just have to pick what suits your needs the best. The Flexcut block is another good tool as well as being an example of how you can create a strop to match any particular tool, and you can also turn your own custom wheel similar to the honer in the video. No end to the possibilities.
Just keep those edges sharp, and enjoy the results.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Further exploration*
> 
> I'm hoping to get some time today to do some more chip carving. That and sand a broken handplane knob for glue up. Between work and the leg, I am getting behind on the woodworking power curve.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I really like the idea of power stropping. Will have to see where my budget leads me… I could easily buy another 20 carving tools…lol (assuming unlimited buget)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Carving Class*

Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.

The work piece was secured to a simple jig using double sided tape. The jig is made from a 2×4, a 2×2, and a piece of plywood screwed together. This is then mounted in a bench vice. The bottom part of the 2×4 is cut away to fit around the screw in the bench vice.





The next step was to trace the pattern onto the work piece. This was done by going over the lines using a ball point pen and making indentations onto the surface of the work piece.





Then I used a straight chisel to outline the shape of the pattern. The intent is to establish a boarder between the item being carved and the background. Once you have an area outlined, we used a gouge to remove material up to the edge of the carving.







Once you have the carving outlined, you need to decide if your going to have a boarder or not.  I chose to add a boarder using a viener tool. You then remove material from the boarder into the carving.









You start the process with a deeper gouge (higher sweep) and move to a shallow gouge to smooth out the background





I used the viener tool to create the viens in the leaves.


I then started to remove material to offset the second leave so that it appears to be behind the top leaf


Then started carving the detail in each part of the leaves…


I basically got through carving parts of all leaves when we reached the end of the class. I would say that it was a lot of fun, though I was pretty beat. I spent most of the day alternating between standing on one leg and sitting in the wheelchair.

Here is a photo of an acorn carved on one of the other students carvings. I need to build myself something to hold the work and then complete the carving.



This is where I ended the day.



Things I learned

- Sharp quality tools are a joy to carve with
- I want more tools. I can see why you would want more to get into specific places and make specific cuts
- Relief carving is something I really enjoy
- Proper work holding and work height is very important


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Nice job best of all you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Relief carving has always appealed you me but I have never realy "had a go", thats a nice little journey you have taken us on & produced a good result.
Nice job Wayne & tk's for the post ))


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
Sculpting is fun. It must be great to actually attend a course about it. 
How is your leg healing ? Are you seeing the end of the tunnel ?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Wayne: nice job, I can see where that could be lots of fun.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm going to do a lot more of this.

Fabrice, I'm still healing very slow. I see the doctor again in about a month. Hopefully there will be some improvement then.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Wayne, that's a nice job and I'll bet that you really learned a lot from the class and enjoyed it. I surely did enjoy reading about it and seeing the pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hellu, I just need to make sure I keep after it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


That looks like a wonderful time.
You move fast now, really nice looking carving you are doing.
Thank you for sharing this with us, I learn by looking.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
What a great blog… I really like all the steps shown, it is fun when you enjoy what you are doing and I can tell that you do!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Hey, Wayne, you'll keep after it. If you don't I'll give you a swift kick in the butt. ;-) Also, if I don't keep after it you promise me that you'll give me a swift kick in the butt also. ;-) We started being serious about it about the same time so I'm going to watch you and be pulling for you every step of the way. It's something that you want to do and you should do it because you owe it to yourself, buddy. God Bless.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Well done Wayne. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck. My brain is working through how I am going to set something up to carve on at home. The shop and workbenches are not an option at the moment. My wife even has my portable work table tied up with a project….lol

Hellu, Will do.

Thanks Grumpy.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


You make it look so simple - this is an inspiration to a lot of us, I just wish I had my carving tools with me, not that I have a lot of spare time at the moment


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I was just looking at your avatar (I assume your dog). I've noticed it before. I believe that most dogs know how to smile but I think sometimes it's hard to notice in the face of some dogs when they are smiling or not. Your dog is one of those dogs that you can definitely tell when and when they are not smiling. That dog was definitely smiling when that picture was taken. You probably know all of this anyways. That dog has a very friendly face and I'll bet he (looks like a male to me) makes you a wonderful friend and companion. I just thought that I would share this with you. I have owned some dogs like that myself.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


She is actually my daugher's dog and is female. My daughter is about 3 years out of the house now in college, so Ellie (avatar dog) hangs with me most of the time. She is sleeping right here at the moment.

My daughter and her dog. 


This is the dog (Jason) that considers me his own personal human


Jason doing his favorite thing…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these pictures. Your daughter is lovely and I'll bet that she is the apple of your eye. I have two such daughters myself. If you have more such daughters so much the better. We're both two very fortunate men. Sons are very nice to have as well.

The two dogs are beautiful and I see that Ellie seems to be smiling again in this picture also. And it looks like Jason knows how to do some work as well as keeping his master's company. God Bless you and yours, Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Hellu, Yes she is. I have a son as well. We have two more dogs as well (long story).

August, the worst part of relief carving is getting the tools. Seems like you need quite a few.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Lookin great Wayne I will be exploring relief carving soon as I get more tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick. I suggest you give it a try sooner rather than later. You might find you really enjoy it.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
Looks like you are off to a good start on your relief carving, and I'm waiting to see the finished item. I can't agree with you more on your comment re "sharp quality tools". Your turnings look great too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. I was really impressed with the Iles tools.


----------



## RackLoon (Jan 23, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Carving Class*
> 
> Today I took an introduction to relief carving class at the local Woodcraft store. The class was focused on carving an oak leaf and acorns using a piece of Basswood. This was my first experience at relief carving. I am an absolute beginner. I have to say I really enjoyed this and will be setting time aside to carve as much as I can. I would also say I have extreamly happy with the Ashley Iles carving chisels. They arrived sharp, are very substantal and they cut basswood like a hot knive through butter. I am really glad I started with quality tools.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'd love to take that class and then a tool sharpening class too I suppose. Have you had to sharpen yours yet Wayne?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *

I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.

I came up with the following design in my head this morning. Basically it is a flat surface made up of two pieces of 3/4" ply wood laminated together with glue and screws. I am planning to use some 1" x 3" softwood to make a fence that will be used to support the item as it is clamped into place using some Veritas wonder pups. The surface would be drilled with 3/4 dog holes to allow me to secure the pups. I would use 2" x 12" supports to attach the top to a another sheet of plywood. This sheet of plywood would be used to clamp the top to a workbench or to a portable stand such as a work mate. I see cheap work mates on craigslist all the time and was thinking of picking one of these up to use until I am able to get back into the shop. The fixture would look similar to the drawing below. The top drawing shows the work top from above. The yellow circles show the dog holes. The fence is in dark blue.



I am planning to attach the 2" x 12" supports to the top using pocket hole screws. I am also thinking about angeling the top. I'm not sure which would work best.

Here is what the wonder pups look like….










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62720&cat=1,41637,41645&ap=1

Feedback would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have a recommendation related to portable workbenches, I would love to hear it. Thanks….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


don't most workmates already have holes that would allow you to just "grab" your workpiece with that? 4 plastic dogs and your already to go.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


The motivation for creating the fixture is the need to raise the work a foot or more. For carving, you work at a level higher than for benchwork.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Ideally I would like to make something like this bench made by Bill Judt...










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14104


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
The attached photos are of a very simple tip that I must credit to my lovely wife. I was commenting on the problem of getting a *small* relief carving to "stay still" while working on it, but that I still require the capability of being able to quickly reposition the wood as I follow the grain. (This applies to relief carvings where I am using hand chisels and knives, but I have not tried it with larger pieces requiring a mallet.) The next time she went past the local dollar store, she picked up a roll of drawer liner (rubbery material. see photo 3) for me to try. I simply cut a piece a bit larger than my carving, and stapled it to the back of the carving (see photo 4). For smaller pieces like this one, I use a board across my knees to support the carving (and protect my legs), and I can now flip the carving around very easily, and it stays put as soon as I apply any downward pressure as I start to carve (see photos 1 and 2). If you have a copy of Woodcarving Illustrated, Issue 48, Fall 2009, you'll find this on page 12. Once you're done, pop the staples out, and get ready for your next project.




































Depending on the size of your workpiece, this might not give you a suitable solution, but I hope that it helps for smaller carvings.

I can certainly see why Bill's bench would be useful. Interesting project . . . yet another one to consider building . . .
Enjoy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks John.

This looks like it would work for smaller items. I have some of this material in my shop that I use for routing stuff and as shelf liner. How big is the board you use on your lap? The item I am working on currently is roughly 8"x12". Any feedback on the design above? Think it would work?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


The board that I use is about 13" x 24" x ¾". I also have a couple of plastic cutting boards (the kitchen type) that I picked up at IKEA, and they work well for small projects. Your design using the "pups" should work fine, and might be a better solution for more substantial pieces.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. I'm hoping it will get me by until I can make a carving bench.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if I should swap out the fence idea for something like the 3 point mounting system, where I use a dog or two in lieu of the fixed fence. Though I might be over complicating things.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


What about mounting the fence pieces separately, using dowels to match the dog holes? Then you can use either the dogs or fence pieces to match your workpiece.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I'm surprised your not incorporating an Emmert on an articulating head, the way your vintage tool mind thinks That bench by Bill is insane. I saw one of these carving stations at Woodcraft once for big bucks. I don't carve, but the bench was so cool that I almost bought it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


John, that is a good idea. I could adjust the fence forward for smaller items. I think I will try that.

Al, I'm to do something as simple as possible. Once my leg mends I will consider something more complex. An Emmert has been on my mind for my general woodworking bench for a while…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


*Wayne* I think that your system will work fine. The only thing that you might do would be to rig up some wooden covers/faces for your clamps where they meet your work so that you don't accidentally hit one of your carving tools on the end of the clamp.

For smaller carvings I made a board with just the two fences on it and no clamps. It has another board attached to the bottom that I can lock into one of my bench vices. As long as you carve towards one of the fences it works great. When you need to carve in another direction you just rotate the work piece.

When I'm chip carving on a piece that is composed of mostly triangular chips I don't use anything in my lap under the work piece. However, I mostly do free form chip carving. For free form carvings I use a board in my lap that is about 12×24. I have worked out a technique to where I can use my left hand to clamp the piece to the board and the other end of the work piece is stuck in my belly when I need to apply a lot of strait line force. When I do this my overalls protect and cushion my belly. I can instantly anchor a rectangular part in several key angles this way. When I carve curves I can rotate the part on the board but sometimes I actually use my arm motion to form curved chips. I suppose sometimes I'm quite awkward looking when I'm doing some of these techniques but they work pretty well for me. When I have to I can apply a lot of force to the standard sized chip carving knife to get my deep two sided chips in one pass but it's not uncomfortable.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


Outstanding advice, Wreck. I'd be the guy to gouge a metal benchdog with a freshly and tirelessly sharpened gouge.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Fixture to hold work for Relief Carving. *
> 
> I am thinking of making a wooden fixture to hold the work piece when doing relief carving. I am trying to work around several constraints. For example, I really do not have access to the tools and equipment in my shop at the moment, so I am thinking of using common lumber that can be obtained from the local Home Depot or similar big box store. Also moving around the work is a hassel with my broken leg, so I would like to be able to be able to quickly rotate the work piece. This makes me want to avoid using double stick tape like we did in the class I took last weekend.
> 
> ...


August, watch out related to getting started with carving, I think carving chisels/gouges needs are worse than a handplane addiction. I could really use a skew chisel and another tool roll. I've been thinking should I just buy a couple more gouges while I am at it… Tools for Working Wood is a dangerous web site.

Hellu/Al, I had not thought about the pups from that perspective. I will have to come up with something. I'm also thinking about some type of tool tray/holder. My tools pretty much all have round handles. I am also worried they might roll off. Especially if I am using a mallet. Also I am thinking I would have an extra table next to me to hold tools or when I am using one of my benches putting the tools on the surface of the bench.

I am hoping to get to Home depot tomorrow and get some materials…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Finished my carving fixture*

I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.

The fixture is made from some borg 3/4"by 24" by 24" plywood squares. I laminated two sheets together for the top to support being able to put in some dog holes and use various devices such as wonder pups and carving screws. The dog holes are 3/4" and were drilled by hand using a forstner bit.



The other wood parts come from cull box at Home Depot. I always check it for usable wood. In the past I have found sheets of hardwood faced plywood with a little damage for around $4 per sheet.



This is intended to be used on top of a work bench. For the time being I will be using it on a portable work table.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Wayne, it looks pretty dang functional.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Very nice idea with the clamp table, I may borrow the idea one day when I get back to carving. I do search the cull cart every time I go to HD or Lowes and sometimes you find great items that have nothing wrong with them except they have not sold. I got 7 pieces of step treads just over an inch thick and 35" L x 10" wide. Yes they were glue ups but with a very nice beautiful veneer covering the top and bottom so it looks like a full width board. They were perfect for the tool shelves I needed in my new expanded workshop! and only 3 bucks each.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Looks great now I need to build one lol


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Great job Wayne. Looks like it will be a great help.
I'm looking forward to seeing the carvings.

p.s. hope you get back to full fitness very soon.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Thanks Murch.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Sweet ihave got to make one of these. Thanks Wayne hope your leg grts better.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


You did exceptional on a first for carving Wayne. Love the set up. You definately have the knack for it. That is very cool, 3 of those would look great on the front of a chest.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I have a long way to go with carving. I do enjoy it so I will keep after it. Hope your back is better soon.

Thanks Bill and Chuck.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


Nice and simple.
I can see you are getting better and better with the carving.
Makes me think of my Festool MFT3 table.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Finished my carving fixture*
> 
> I got my carving fixture completed today. Now I should be able to make some more progress on the carving. Been going slow because I have been focused on rehabilitation of my leg. Finally able to put a little weight on it (30%) and this means increased exercise, physical therapy and such. I'm still adjusting to the new level of activity.
> 
> ...


I just punched myself in the face for not finding and favoriting this before now.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Putting my carving fixture to work*

I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.



Roughing out the bowl





Roughing out the outside










All and all, I am very pleased with the fixture. I am thinking of making a shaving jig for it. I have some ideas in my head. Otherwise I will have to sneak into Denmark and steal the shave horse Mads is working on once he has it finished.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


Hey Wayne. Looks like your picking up on the carving pretty quick. I spent the afternoon trying to get caught up on tool restoration. When you finish two and but 4, its hard to catch up. It looks like you've got a few more spoons ready top go. Enjoy!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


Oh great! Seeing this makes me want to make a spoon now…. Now If could just find my list of "Projects To Do"....lol

All kidding aside it is coming along very cool…. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


Don, I have found I really enjoy carving. This is my first attempt at a spoon…

Dan, it is a good opportunity to buy some new tools… lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


Dear Wayne,

That looks really nice, both the spoon and the setup.
I am sure my shaving horse will make you smile, some details that you will love, perhaps you will make one…
I think of you when I sit and smoke on it.
Just reached the step of making fire like the Vikings used to with a flint, tinder and firesteel, so a spoon must be a next hit on my list.

Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


Mads, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I have lots of ideas bouning around in my head at the moment. I've been working on tuning up a spoke shave this morning to keep in the right frame of mind.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Putting my carving fixture to work*
> 
> I'm participating in Spoontaneous's Spoon Carving class and spent some time roughing out a spoon this morning. I stole a hold down from my woodworking bench to use in the fixture.
> 
> ...


A well tuned spokeshave is one of my favorite tools.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*

I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.



I am thinking of making a jig similar to the following. It would attach using bolts and knobs through the dog holes on the bench.



The idea is to use a quick clamp in place foot pressure. You put the workpiece in the jaws and clamp it down. I am thinking this will be used while standing. It will not be as quick a standard shave horse but it should be more reliable than clamps.

Any thoughts, feedback or suggestions would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


I've seen wedges used to hold flat workpieces to a bench. Just a thought…

It might help for the bowl, but you won't be able to shape the handle.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Something like this?



The operation I am trying to perform is to use a spokeshave or drawknife off of the front of the bench. Clamping it is not stable.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Nice going with the carvings! Keep at it!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


I use an F clamp in my bench. I take out a square bench dog, slip the head off the clamp, and connect it together again underneath. I attached a block of wood on the bottom side of the bench to anchor that half of the clamp.

Blocks of wood get the workpiece up off the bench.

At times, I'll put the workpiece in the wood jaws of the vise, with the handle sticking up in the air.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will take a look at it tomorrow and see how big a hole I would need for one of my F Clamps. I'm pretty sure they will not fit through one of the 3/4" round bench dog holes.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


I'm really liking spoon making. My lathe is my best vise for holding my workpiece. I can roll it around to where I want, and lock it in place. There's plenty of room for spokeshaves and drawknives. When I start with a piece of firewood, I put it between centers and use a drawknife to get it roundish before starting the lathe.

I leave some wood on the ends for a good hold, and cut them off at the end. I can't find any spoon pics, but this is the same process.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea Hairy. I have two lathes. One with an indexing head…. I will have to give it a try.

I will still probably try to build a jig for the bench. I'm trying to find a way to make it hold the work effectively and also to be quick to release and reset.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Maybe what you need is a shaving pony?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


MAN, look at Hairy's bench. I never get tired of looking at that well-worn friend.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that you have found use for your lathe at long last


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Lol. Tony, they get used if I get in the shop. Been challenging lately.

Thanks Mike, that is exactly what I am looking for. I had not thougth about using it seated. I was thinking of using a clamp because I currenty have a broke right leg. Seated I could use my left leg.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


*Wayne*, this is very good. BTW, you should go to McMaster Carr# and MSC and check out all of their hardware for jigs and fixtures. I use a lot of their stuff in our machine shop for various things.

Here's some at the bottom of the page from Mcmaster.

The both have what are called cam lever clamps that might work good on this application. Now these shown on this page are a little pricey but very heavy duty. However, you might get an idea by studying the pictures. They are very quick. However, if you have access to a welding machine and a grinder you could build one of these for your purpose. No matter what, every one should have both of these catalogs if you can get them. But even if you can't you can order from them on the internet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles, I had not checked these vendors. I actually have these sitting in my Lee Valley shopping cart at the moment.










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43455,61994&p=45034

I'm thinking I may want to build a shave pony similar to the one Mike linked above. They look pretty simple to make. I would need to adjust the way they mount to adapt them to my carving bench.










http://www.frontiernet.net/~dmatt/shavepony/


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
Yes I think also the pony is the thing. It is simple and fast clamping. most other solutions become 'semi'.
I have this on my list also, since I wan't one for my tiny shop, and my horse is too big there.
Looking good the progress with the carving.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


I've been playing around with some drawings for a shave pony. One design change I am thinking about is to make the length of the leg adjustable. The main driver for this is so I can put my carving bench on a variety of surfaces and still use the pony. I would like to get 10-15" of adjustment. If I get some time I will convert the paper drawings to electronic versions and post them…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Wow, some really cool ideas here. I love posts like this where my brain goes into design mode.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...












Look at this.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I am thinking Mads. I was thinking of something similar with a way to mount via a bench dog hole instead of being tail vice mounted. The foot design is better than what I had on paper and the head design I was using is similar to the one in the photo above.

Andy, I wonder what will show up attached to your bench. : )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


;-) I smile my friend, always happy to help, it is a Danish company that sells these.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


Wayne - Right now I'd settle for just the bench, let alone anything hanging off it! Three years ago, I went through a phase of reading all there was to read on benches and I fell in love with Lon Schleining's Modern workbench design. I felt the only failing it had was a lack of support for boards held on edge. So I added a deadman that runs in a T-track on the back of the front apron and came up with this Sketchup design:










Since then, I've decided against building this bench and currently think I'll buy a kit and plans for the Split-top Roubo designed by Benchcrafted. I'll probably adapt it a bit too, just to make it my own. Then again, by the time I have the money, I might have changed my mind again. Who knows?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


It looks like a great bench. Why did you decide against it?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Mads Inspired Spoon Horse*
> 
> I've been playing with spoon carving and thinking that being able to use a spokeshave and drawknife will speed the shaping of the handles. I have clamped the work to my carving bench with some success, but Mads's shave horse has inspired me to think about making a similar solution. I really do not want to tackle a full sized shave horse at this time and I did some thinking about how I could come up with something to use on my carving bench.
> 
> ...


The Roubo is a much simpler and therefore quicker build and I don't think the hardware they produce can be bettered. Its expensive, but worth it in my opinion. If I then built a bench on a bench with a twin screw vice, I think I'd pretty much have all the bases covered.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Just Kicking Around today*

I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.



I am thinking of getting some curved knives. That or I need a wider/flatter bent neck gouge. I am thinking of a knife simlar to one of the curved ones from Pinewood Forge.










I'm trying to work out the process before I switch to some cherry that I resawed from firewood a couple of years back.

I made a run to Woodcraft today, but they did not have a gouge with a profile that I thought would work. I did get a small carvers drawknife to play with. Hoping it will help speed up shaping of handles. I tried it out and it is definately going to take a little getting used to. I found it easy to take too deep a cut.

I've started working out the details of making a shave pony in my head. Tomorrow I will probably put the pencil to paper and draw out some plans. It should be pretty easy to build.

Also, I saw this pattern maker's vice. I think this would be a useful item to have around. Might end up in the mail to me in a weak moment…. lol










http://www.garrettwade.com/patternmakers-vise/p/36A01.03/

Finally, I have a friend who would like a wooden pestle to smash garlic. Any suggestions for a hard wood that would be a good food safe choice for this. I was thinking of cherry as one possibility. I saw some Osage orange at Woodcraft that I liked, but I was not sure it is food safe. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


hmmm, more tools. when will it stop? You know you probably could live without that vise. How am I doing? Am I sounding at all convincing. Hang on, time to place an Ebay bid.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


pretty soon you might have cutlery for the whole gang eh!!

Looks like your having fun


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the chance of buying the vice is pretty low. I need to focus more on getting some projects done. Need to earn some new tools. However, if I am going to be productive on the spoons, I'm thinking a curved knife may improve the shaping of the bowls.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


A curved knife is fantastic for the bowls. I have one of Dell Stubbs' curved knives, and can't praise it highly enough. I may go back and get a left-hander - the other two corners of the bowl can be a pain with just a right-hand edge.

Of course, if you really want to speed up the handles, there's always a hatchet. Don't laugh, they can be much more precise than people think. I have one of the Gransfors Bruks Swedish carving axes, and it's a dream to use. They've gone up some in price, but I'd buy it all over again. Well worth the money!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Wayne: Woodcraft has a vise like the one that you posted. I picked up one a few months ago.

Some nice carving.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Robert, thanks for the advise on the knives. I have seen people talk about the Stubbs knives I will have to check them out. I've seen the carving axes as well as the carpenter's axes and been intrigued. I'm not sure I am ready to lay out the cash yet. But an ax would probably be a more likely purchase than the vice at this point.

Karson, how do you like the vice? Used it much?


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Dell's Pinewood Forge knives are some of the finest steel I've ever put in my hand. Also, they come absolutely and totally ready to use right out of the box - some of the sharpest things I've ever seen. Also, I have yet to need to hone mine - just strop. Nothing I have holds an edge like that.

The Gransfors axe is a single-bevel, and also comes ready to use. It's one of those tools that gives you that "Oh Yeah" smile when you pick it up - you don't even have to swing it. There's no doubt that the guy that designed it knew his stuff. Few tools fit my hand as perfectly as that axe. Maybe I should do a review…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Robert, It sounds like if the carving axe is single bevel, it could perform the work of a cabinet makers axe which is single bevel as well. Above I said carpenter's axe but intended cabinet maker's axe. Please do the review.

I just came in from carving another spoon. Nothing special, just need to keep cutting on stuff to build my skill. The patio is kind of junked up at the moment, a bunch of stuff migrated home from my daughter's last move. Funny how that happens. But this is where I am currently carving. It is real nice in the mornings before it gets hot.



These are the spoons so far. I really need to solve the problem of the rough interior of the bowls. Perhaps, I will order a new knife this week.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I use gouges, then a dremel flap wheel.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Dell's hook knife is perfect for that. I usually follow up with a gooseneck scraper for final fairing together of the cuts.

Have you seen the "Carving Swedish Woodenware" video from Country Workshop? It's the one done by Jogge Sundqvist (Willi's son), and covers wooden bowl and spoon carving. Really good stuff.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harry, I have dremel stuff and may already have a flap sander in with the stuff (I have a 100 item costco accessory set or similar) and will check that out.

Robert, I had not thought of a gooseneck scraper. I should have some in my shop that have been sitting unused since I bought them. I will have to try it out. I have not seen the video will check it out.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I asked a question about Osage Orange as a food safe wood. I saw discussions on google that leaned either way. So, the jury is still out on that one. I did find a vote for apple and maple as usable spoon wood. He mentions cottonwood in the video as a good choice as well. There are lots of cottonwood trees in the area. I will have to look around some.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I'm still thinking about getting a hooked blade knife to address this issue. Getting close to the resistance is futile point.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Beautiful spoons.
Yes you will need a spoon carving knife: http://www.djarv.se/djarvenglish/skedknivar.asp
Or carving gauges like this: http://treewright.blogspot.com/2008/07/sharp-tools-no-dust.html
I just bought a gauge and forgot it on the parkinglot, called next day and ofcourse someone had taken it, so I will have to go again one day… (Need I call my self idiot). The worst part was that it was in a box of clay things my daughter and I made at a Viking museeum so she was really sad (not for the tool).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you lost the clay items. Need to make some more…

I like the carving knives, they look pretty nice, but with shipping would probably cost too much to ship over here. The pine wood forge ones look similar and are about the same price.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I ordered two knives from Dell Stubbs today. Looks like a 4-6 week backlog. I ordered the Hook knive and the #2 open sweep knife. Both are right handed.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how the open sweep works out. I had looked at one for larger cooking spoons.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Just Kicking Around today*
> 
> I roughed out another spoon today. I was trying a different handle shape to get a feel for it. Playing with some curves. Also, I'm looking for good ways get a better finish on the spoon bowl. I tried sanding some. I need to get better at making smooth cuts to reduce the work required to finish the spoons.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about it for finishing cuts. I debated between getting these two vs. getting left and right hand hook knives. It would have been less of a debate if the backlog was shorter. I would have ordered one, tried it out and then ordered another knife or two from there.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Best Lighing for Carving*

So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.

Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


*Hi Wayne!
I'm sorry I haven't been doing much on LJs lately, but we've been up at the cabin, & don't use the computer much. It's a very slow connection. The fastest I can get is 26KB.

A bout the lighting, fluorescents are poor for carving, because they don't create shadows, and you should have a light that creates shadows, like a clear glass incandescent.

But I just discovered, & bought this new LED lamp that's great". Check out my review about it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


Thanks Dick. That is an interesting light and inexpensive.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


*I forgot to mention, you can even carve in the dark with it, if you can find your tools. LOL*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


Lol - No sharp tools in the dark…..


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


Hi Wayne, do not just think about the fixture of the lamp you want to use - also think about the color temperature of the lighting.

As we get older the color temperature of the lighting lighting can dramatically increase what you see or do not see, especially when working close up. try the cooler daylight temperature light sources, also use several light from different angle. Diffused lighting is significantly better than spot lighting.

I am not a carving person, so I do not know about shadows (as dick was suggesting), I do not like shadows when I am working close up, they are always in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I used to have to wear reading glasses (although i did not need them for reading) to distinguish the mm marks on my ruler under standard fluorescents, changed to day light fluorescents and the reading glasses are a thing of the past


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


*I should have explained the reason for shadows when woodcarving.

Good overhead lighting using fluorescents is good,

but the use of a good adjustable light up close, and off to the side allows you to see the

fine details by creating shadows in your carving, "especially relief carving".

Moving the light as you work on different areas also helps.

The light from an LED seems very natural.

Also when taking pictures of the carving, don't use a flash, because it burns away the shadows, which will make your carving look lousy. You should use bright light off to the side, as you would while carving. *


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


I will follow the answers, but have no idea.
I would say that you need a good light, warm and not too strong, and that it should be from one side so you can work on the shadows what at the end carving is all about.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


*You could relate the lighting of a carving to say sheetrock finishers, & auto body workers.

They use the light to find blemishes, & the carver uses light for seeing detail, also when he wants something smooth.*


----------



## nanowire (Sep 12, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


I would also advice to stay away from florescent lightning. 
I hesitated to instal overhead florescent lightning in my small single car garage shop due to the restricted ceiling height. In retrospect I am glad I did.
Now there are two 75 w halogen worklights at each of my two workbenches and one extra gracing worklight to the left of my woodworking bench. This setup, together with a 100 W lightbulb in one corner of the shop and a small window above the bench, gives a very nice warm light for all kinds of benchwork. It does requires that one redirects the lights from time to time though. 
I have only done some simple letter carving so my advice should be taken with that in mind


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


I already have a ton of florescent lighting. It is two switches where I have basic lighting with two lights and then a second switch that adds two more lights over my lathe and bench tools area. There is a 3rd switch that has 5 lights on it that is over the main part of the shop. Also in the bench tool and lathe area there is some halogen track lighting on the wall.

I am thinking I can use a subset of this lighting with a light or two attached to the bench similar to what Dick has indicated. I've looked on Amazon at lights, but there are so many choices I think I have some more research to do. I may try Dicks lighting suggestion out if I can find one.


----------



## nanowire (Sep 12, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


That sounds like a good idea. Nice to be able to switch the lights on and of according to need (or mood). I like the vintage industrial desklights with a swiveling arms, easy to position at any angle. In these parts of the world they still be found second hand and they are not to expensive.









I also think florescent light is good, eg. when finishing. I have a few in the adjacent room where my oldest daughter has her "creative" bench and I usually do finishing in there partly because of that.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


*Wayne*, I get by fine with just a plane old machine work light. I just clamp it to my work table. It gives me great light on on my work platform.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


Thanks. What kind of bulbs are you all using?


----------



## nanowire (Sep 12, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Best Lighing for Carving*
> 
> So far, I have been carving outside on my patio and the lighting is great. I'm anticipating that I will have to move inside into my garage based shop as the weather turns colder and wetter. The shop has pretty good fluorescent lighting, but I would not say it is the equavilant of natural light.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for lighting to use for carving. I am thinking that task lighting that could attach to my workbench would be a good option. Any suggestions for how I should approach this?


I use some quite strong 75 w halogen bulbs with E27 socket.
I got them from a clothing boutique that closed down. I have a supply of them but I have newer seen them in ordinary grocery stores so I suppose you have to look in specialty stores. In the small light on the left side there is an ordinary reflector light bulb, 40 W I believe.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*

I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?

Also, I am looking for a bowl adze. I have seen one that I really like but it is quite spendy. Are there any options for finding one that would not break the bank?

http://www.northbayforge.com/index.htm


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I have yet to see one that isn't pricey. If you find one, let us know.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing your right Robert.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


yep, that is pricey. For me 49$ would be about right. 
350$, it looks real nice. The blade has huge character and looks obviously hand forged.

Might find a local black smith and have him hammer and weld a blade for ya. You provide the metal. 
Take it home and sharpen it. Make a cool handle …. blog it … priceless !


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a interesting approach Dan. That or learn blacksmithing.

I found a site with some great looking tools… Again, not inexpensive.

http://www.countryworkshops.org/Store.html

Also, I found a couple of sites with info on carving bowls that may be of interest.

http://countryworkshops.org/Carving%20Large%20Bowls.html

http://www.oldjimbo.com/Outdoors-Magazine/Scandinavian-Bowl-Carving.pdf


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Wayne, here is a less expensive bowl adze:

http://www.jimbodetools.com/Amazing-Sharp-Chairmaker-s-Bowl-Adze-p19507.html

If you go to the search function, you will find several others in the same price range.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
On this blog http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/25494 there are some links where there are advice of how to use and how to choose drawknifes.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I have a big and a small like the one saddletramp showed, they are wonderful, it's old French barrelmakers.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Take a peek here: http://www.barrtools.com/

I'm a flea market guy, I saw some drawknives today for less than $10. They did need handles and sharpening.

I'm liking spokeshave a lot lately. I've made some things using a drawknife to remove a lot of material, then a spokeshave to clean it up. Here's a spatula in progress. I rough cut the shape on the bandsaw first.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks, I will check his site and ebay.

Thanks Mads. I think I have the book you linked. I think I am ok understanding the styles on drawknives. I was looking more for brand recommendations like peugeot, greenlee, wilkensen, swan. I have no idea if there are any brands that stand out. Condition wise you have shown me that replacing handles is not a major issue. 

Hairy, I am a flea market kind of guy as well. Not been able to get out this year due to a broken leg. That saga should be ending soon. I may sneak out and try to get to an antique store that I know of later today. (Sneak because I am not supposed to be able to drive until Monday and SWMBO is policeing me) I really like the small adz in offered by Barr Tools. I added it to my favorites list. Your use of the lathe looks like a good technique. I'm assuming it has an indexing head.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Just as all other old irons we never know, but the draw knifes are usually all fine, and no one have overheated the edge and so as we can have bad luck with chisels. Peugeot are exelent, but I have a big number of handforged drwknifes that are as good or even better. I have at least ten and all of them hold good edges, one is quite hard and this makes it more work to sharpen I prefere a not too hard steel and a quick hone for razor, but I am aware some cant get the steel hard enough these days.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. I just got back from "Sneaking out". I picked up 3 hatchets. I have a couple of drawkinves already and did not see any better or different than that I already have. I will post some photos later. I guess I am going to have to learn leather working as well to make some guards.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


*Wayne*, I've seen some of these tools way up in the small towns in the Appalachians. They are sometimes found in the small junk type stores where they have a little bit of everything but a lot of older stuff. I have purchased a blacksmith post vise, some tongs, and various other tools of that nature. It doesn't work out quite as well at the bigger tourist centers because they automatically ask a bigger price because of their location. The best ones are kind of on the back roads. These kinds of places are also a joy to visit. Another place is an old out of the way junk yard. Most of the time the little small country junk yards will let you roam around. We had one of those near here that I use to roam around in but the old man that I was pretty good buddies with died and his son took over and modernized it a little and started loading up as fast as he could and selling it. It started bringing in scrap at a faster rate and just piling it up on top of all the old stuff and recycling everything. The old feller loved all of the old odds and ends and it made him happy when somebody found something they wanted. All the younger fellow wanted was money as fast as he could get it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Charles, Those towns shops sound wonderful. Not much of that around here in California. Best I can do is flea markets and such.

I ran by the Tandy store and got a little bit of leather working stuff. Mads, your a bad influence… lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I'm a bad boy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


ok Wayne, your a bad influence. Worse than my buddies that smoke. I can have a cigarette with a friend and not have another one for 6 months. These tools you keep posting though…...........one just doesn't do it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Here is another good looking site. Don, I could see you doing this stuff.

http://www.caribooblades.com/adz.html










These drawknives look sweet too…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...











395$


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Yes, they are crazy spendy but very attractive. I guess I need to get my skill level up the point I have earned one.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I have to be honest, it just doesn't look like it's worth $395.00
That is unless $395.00 is a pittance to you, or you need it to make your living.
But, if you have that much disposable income and want one, what the hell!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


It is too rich for me at the moment. I would have to be regularly carving bowls to justify something like this. As far as value goes, it is hard for me to judge. I belive all of these are hand forged. I have no idea what the cost of materials and time would be to make one of these.

I have been looking for some vintage versions to see if I can play around with it without making a big investment.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Beautiful tools, but way off my budget compared to how much I will use it.
But yes: BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne, you might want to have a look at the Lee Valley site . . . http://leevalley.com/
The search function will take you to a variety of Draw Knives starting in the mid $40 range, and they also have a selection of various types Adzes that might suit your needs. I have their Carver's Drawknife, and I would recommend getting the case with it (really sharp little tool with lots of blade exposed without the case . . . experience talking).
Hope this helps.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Here a guy I think you might enjoy:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. The techniques the guy uses are pretty interesting. Also very interesting to see the different tool style. Reminds me some of the knives used by the native americans in the Pacific Northwest.

I won an adze on ebay this morning, so in a few days I will have one to play with.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Hey Wayne, I am wondering what you plan to do with an adze. I know in general what they are used for, so the question is directly your thoughts. I agree they are a cool looking tool, AND as you stated, I can see me using one. I had one in my hands not long ago. I had to think for a minute before I set it back on the shelf.

I'm really looking forward to hearing about your experiences with it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I'm intending to use it make some carved wooden bowls. This one is pretty good large, so we will see.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Thats a cool looking hatchet! You'll be able to do some damage with that.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Wayne that is a wonderful hatchet, perhaps when time a more elegant handle, but yes with this one you are on the sunny road.
Congrat.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. I belive it is a recently added handle. I was thinking I would reshape the handle some.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


I had these two in my hands today, but @ $55 each I just wasn't ready.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Yes it is with no doubt a newer handle, it looks like a hammer handle.










Here are some nice handles for inspiration.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Look for local Blacksmith clubs in your area. Many smiths in the plains would take up the chalenge in a heart beat.
Leaf springs from a salvage yard are a great source of high-carbon material. If you can't find a club in your area, check out interpretive museums, they usually have a smith available. www.abana.org might give you a start.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inspiration Mads, I would love to find a pair like that.

Don. I'm not sure if I would have popped for them at that price or not. Trying to take is slow.

Thanks for the tip Slim. I know of a couple of working forges in the foothills near here. They are mainly assocated with historical sites such as the city of Columbia, Ca. I'm not sure what they would charge.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Drawknife and bowl adze recommendations*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a set of drawknives built and I am wondering if anyone has any good recommendations. I am thinking of getting some vintage knives. Anyone have recommendations for Brand and other things to look for in the selection of drawknives? I have seen Greenlee, Swan, Wilkenson and some other brands. Is there a brand that excels? Are there good modern knives available?
> 
> ...












Wayne you can make a handle like that, you have the tools.

Here is some I made for two old French axes, I'll post a blog for you soon.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

